# Weekly Allotment!



## sawhorseray (Jul 29, 2021)

A couple was invited to a swanky costume party. Unfortunately, the wife came down with a terrible headache and told her husband to go to the party alone.
He being a devoted husband protested, but she argued and said she was going to take some aspirin and go to bed and there was no need for his good time being spoiled by not going.
So he took his costume and away he went. The wife, after sleeping soundly for about an hour, awakened without pain and, as it was still early enough, decided to go the party.
Since her husband did not know what her costume was, she thought she would have some fun by watching her husband to see how he acted when she was not with him.
She joined the party and soon spotted her husband cavorting around on the dance floor, dancing with every nice woman he could, and copping a little touch here and a little kiss there.
His wife sidled up to him and being a rather seductive babe herself, he left his current partner high and dry and devoted his time to the new babe that had just arrived. She let him go as far as he wished...Naturally, (since he was her husband.)
Finally, he whispered a little proposition in her ear and she agreed. So off they went to one of the cars and had a quickie.
Just before unmasking at midnight, she slipped away, went home, put the costume away and got into bed, wondering what kind of explanation he would make for his behaviour.
She was sitting up reading when he came in, and she asked what kind of a time he had. He said: "Oh, the same old thing. You know I never have a good time when you're not there."
"Did you dance much ?"
"You know, I never even danced one dance. When I got there, I met Pete, Bill Browning and some other guys, so we went into the den and played poker all evening. But you're not going to believe what happened to the guy I loaned my costume to."



































































View attachment 505895

View attachment 505895


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 29, 2021)

Lol . Some good ones in there .


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 29, 2021)

All good ones, Ray.  That first one was excellent, I had no idea how it was gonna end.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 29, 2021)

Beauties, Ray!!
Gracias!

Bear


----------



## tag0401 (Jul 29, 2021)

too funny!! thanks Ray


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 29, 2021)

Thanks as always for the laughs. Needed the giggles this morning.

Jim


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 29, 2021)

Great start to the morning.

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 29, 2021)

Very good, Ray.  Love the first one.
Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 29, 2021)

Number 2 is missing the bourbon bottle between the long neck and the I V bag .


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 29, 2021)

Nice collection there!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 1, 2021)

Thanks for the like Ray it is appreciated.

Keep up the morning laughs don't know where you find the all.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 1, 2021)

Good stuff! The Costume Party and the Golfer had me Howling...JJ


----------

